# Is it too late in the season to spray bagworms in Leyland Cypress trees?



## lone wolf (Aug 24, 2014)

I am in NJ and what do you guys think is it too late in the season to spray for bagworms?


----------



## farmer steve (Aug 24, 2014)

lone wolf said:


> I am in NJ and what do you guys think is it too late in the season to spray for bagworms?



if you already see the bags it is to late for spray. if the infestation is not to bad try hand picking them and drop them in a can with some kerosene. spraying for them is done in early to mid june. once the bag forms they little f***ers are protected from spray.


----------



## lone wolf (Aug 24, 2014)

farmer steve said:


> if you already see the bags it is to late for spray. if the infestation is not to bad try hand picking them and drop them in a can with some kerosene. spraying for them is done in early to mid june. once the bag forms they little f***ers are protected from spray.


Ok thanks.


----------

